
Show HN: Build front end web app in a day - kseniaakveo
https://uibakery.io/
======
drewstiff
I'm struggling to spend any time on that page because the scrolling jumps
about every time the carousel changes.

Using Android, tried on both Chrome and Firefox Preview.

~~~
kseniaakveo
Sorry about that, we are working on improvements on our site. Thank you for
your feedback! We've taken away.

------
kseniaakveo
The Offer to support startups including 80% off for any plan.

